# New York PE Comity



## anestle (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a PE license from SC and my family will be moving to New York soon.

Has anyone got PE comity for New York from another state? If so, can you tell me the process?

Also, what is the difference between PE license by comity and endorsement? Is it one permanent and the other one temporary?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Getting licensed in another state is just a matter of paperwork.

Do you have a NCEES record created?

I have multiple licenses, some are by comity and some are by endorsement. I think it more of a word game than anything else. Maybe there is a difference in the state language or something. You'll still have to renew it and all that jazz.

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anestle (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification!

Yes, I do have a NCEES record.

I heard it was much harder to get endorsement in New York, and it would be easier if you would just take the exam over again... I would like to know if anyone went through the process and how painful it was.


----------



## John QPE (Jul 25, 2017)

anestle said:


> Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Yes, I do have a NCEES record.
> 
> I heard it was much harder to get endorsement in New York, and it would be easier if you would just take the exam over again... I would like to know if anyone went through the process and how painful it was.


LOL what???

Just fill out the paperwork, and transmit your NCEES. You can even ask for an interim license while you wait for review.


----------



## PIPEWANY (Jun 19, 2018)

Did you also need to submit Form 1 and a check for $377 along with your NCEES record for NY?


----------

